# X-linked brindle



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Can somebody explain to a "dumb American" how X-linked brindle works? It's very rare over here with only a few people keeping it and it doesn't make it to shows often.

I know only females can be xbrindle. Is this because the mouse needs 2 X chromosomes to show the pattern, or what?

And why are their whiskers slightly curly?


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

A bit of an update: I'm getting a sex-linked brindle doe at the end of next month. If I want to create more of her how should I go about it?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I'll leave some one else to the genetic stuff.Breeding is no different to other mice.Bucks aren't needed obviously so can be culled .Brindles can be identified early by the whiskers so if the litter is big can be reduced further.Personally I grow all does on to the fuzzy stage.The selfs produced are normal and can be shown or bred from as usual.If you are having brindles in a colour that has any sort of reproducing problems,small litters for example,then I would run a second more prolific variety along side as a safety net.I started with 3 and it has been difficult to get them going.I'm in a comfortable zone now though.Starting with one will be a challenge and if it was me I'd leave a buck in with her all the time.


----------

